# Dialer/Contacts Crashing on .605 Rooted (no, I didn't freeze/delete Yahoo)



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

The other day I went back to a fresh install of .605 (.602 SBF -> .605 OTA update), rooted with Pete's One Click, and renamed some bloat using ADB. I rarely ever make calls, but when I tried to today I noticed that Dialer crashed when I clicked on a Favorites contact. Then I tried going under Contacts -> Display Options and that caused it to crash too.

This is what I had originally renamed:

BackupAssistanceClient.apk BackupAssistanceClient.bak
Blockbuster.apk
BlurHome.apk
BlurUpdater_VZW.apk
BuaContactAdapter.apk 
CarDock.apk 
CityID.apk 
ClockWidget.apk 
Cmas.apk 
DLNA.apk 
DlnaSystemService.apk 
Dock.apk 
DockService.apk 
FMRadioService.apk 
FileManager.apk 
FriendFeed.apk 
HelpCenter.apk 
HomeSyncWizard.apk 
Kindle-OEM-2.0.5.103970165-20110202.apk
KpiLogger.apk 
LiveWallpapers.apk 
LiveWallpapersPicker.apk 
Madden.apk 
MagicSmokeWallpapers.apk 
MessagesWidget.apk 
MotoFMRadio.apk 
MyVerizon.apk 
NewsWidget.apk 
PhotoWidget.apk 
Protips.apk 
QuickContactWidget.apk 
QuickSms.apk 
Skype_mobile.live.apk 
StatusWidget.apk 
StickyNoteWidget.apk 
Swype.apk Swype
ToggleWidgets.apk 
UniversalInbox.apk 
VCast.apk 
VSuiteApp.apk 
VZWInstaller.apk 
VisualizationWallpapers.apk 
VoiceSearch.apk 
Vvm.apk 
WorkContacts.apk 
vzw_vnav_DROIDX_rel_PROD_signed.apk

... and now I have it down to this:

Blockbuster.bak
CarDock.bak
CityID.bak
ClockWidget.bak
DLNA.bak
DlnaSystemService.bak
Dock.bak
DockService.bak
FMRadioService.bak
FileManager.bak
FriendFeed.bak
HelpCenter.bak
Kindle-OEM-2.0.5.103970165-20110202.bak
LiveWallpapers.bak
LiveWallpapersPicker.bak
Madden.bak
MagicSmokeWallpapers.bak
MessagesWidget.bak
MotoFMRadio.bak
MyVerizon.bak
NewsWidget.bak
PhotoWidget.bak
Protips.bak
QuickSms.bak
Skype_mobile.live.bak
StatusWidget.bak
StickyNoteWidget.bak
Swype.bak
UniversalInbox.bak
VCast.bak
VisualizationWallpapers.bak
VoiceSearch.bak
Vvm.bak
vzw_vnav_DROIDX_rel_PROD_signed.bak

I've also tried using ROM Manager to repair permissions as well.

Any ideas?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I know for a fact that freezing yahoo and corporate contacts can cause this.

Did you change either of those? Don't see them on your list.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope, I left both of those alone.


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

Change back one by one

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hootowlserenade (Oct 9, 2011)

It has to be backup assistance.... tried freezing it on my x before, and I couldn't use my dialer, contacts, etc until I thawed it in titanium backup...was only app I froze, so I know it needed it...

SGT+CM7=:-D


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Which is what I thought, but I went and renamed it back to .apk, rebooted, and still got the problem. I wonder if there is something different in .605 than on the previous releases.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

rename blurcontactsync.apk. i think that will fix your problem. your contacts will still sync with google after getting rid of it


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> rename blurcontactsync.apk. i think that will fix your problem. your contacts will still sync with google after getting rid of it


no dice. I will note that when I open Contacts -> Display Options, where it normally lists your accounts there is nothing. So maybe some issue with Blur and accounts?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

hmm...not sure what it is then. have you tried doing a data wipe? that might fix it. i know back when i played around with the stock rom and got rid of a bunch of stuff, one time i had a similar problem as yours with contacts not working and i went back and renamed everything back to apk and it still wouldn't work. i had to wipe data


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> hmm...not sure what it is then. i know back when i played around with the stock rom and got rid of a bunch of stuff, one time i had a similar problem as yours with contacts not working and i went back and renamed everything back to apk and it still wouldn't work. i had to reflash


:sad3:


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> :sad3:


my memory was a little fuzzy. i edited my post above


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Went to bite the bullet, did a backup with TB, renamed the bloat I wanted to rename, then wiped my data... and forgot that I had renamed BlurHome and ADW EX wasn't in the system/app folder, so now there's no home launcher and I can't get past the account setup screen :-( I'm failing all over the place today.

Edit: and, of course, you have to have debugging enabled to use ADB, so I can't install/rename that way either. Any ideas before I have to SBF and start all over?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> Went to bite the bullet, did a backup with TB, renamed the bloat I wanted to rename, then wiped my data... and forgot that I had renamed BlurHome and ADW EX wasn't in the system/app folder, so now there's no home launcher and I can't get past the account setup screen :-( I'm failing all over the place today.
> 
> Edit: and, of course, you have to have debugging enabled to use ADB, so I can't install/rename that way either. Any ideas before I have to SBF and start all over?


reboot into cwr and adb push it


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> reboot into cwr and adb push it


I tried ADB while in CWR and it shows no devices. I was reading around and kept finding posts about ADB not working in CWR anymore?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

forgot you still have the file there. you can just rename it with adb


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> I tried ADB while in CWR and it shows no devices. I was reading around and kept finding posts about ADB not working in CWR anymore?


hmmm. works fine for me. i just tried it. maybe try having the usb cable connected when you reboot into it


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

yea...adb only works if you have the usb cable connected when you reboot into it. just checked


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> hmmm. works fine for me. i just tried it. maybe try having the usb cable connected when you reboot into it


5.0.2.0?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> 5.0.2.0?


yea

.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

razorloves said:


> yea...adb only works if you have the usb cable connected when you reboot into it. just checked


i love you  Launcher restore and the dialer issue is fixed. ADB and razorloves to the rescue again!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> i love you  Launcher restore and the dialer issue is fixed. ADB and razorloves to the rescue again!


haha...
glad you got it to work


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Son of a b.... I just figured out what was going on.

The culprit... wait for it... Moxier Mail. Just as I had said it was fixed, I was going through and restoring apps, got that one configured, then was poking around contacts and it started crashing again. Removed it, crashes stopped. All that effort for ONE APP.

I guess it's back to using Touchdown :-(


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

manbeard said:


> Son of a b.... I just figured out what was going on.
> 
> The culprit... wait for it... Moxier Mail. Just as I had said it was fixed, I was going through and restoring apps, got that one configured, then was poking around contacts and it started crashing again. Removed it, crashes stopped. All that effort for ONE APP.
> 
> I guess it's back to using Touchdown :-(


hmmm, i never even heard of that app. i guess it's trying to use the blur crap in some way


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Further digging, apparently it wasn't Moxier as much as a specific task. Any account that has contacts synced (Facebook, Touchdown, Moxier, etc...), is causing Dialer/Contacts to crash when I go into Display Options. I'm completely baffled.


----------



## manbeard (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok, tested adding an account but not having it sync any contacts, dialer/contacts still crashes. So any account added other than Google is causing it to crash. Blur, I hate you with an undying passion.


----------

